

Ex-Google, Yahoo, Facebook employees start company to support Hadoop - qhoxie
http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/14/ex-google-yahoo-facebook-employees-start-company-to-support-hadoop-data-processing-platform/

======
wayne
Really cool. Hadoop is pretty mature and Yahoo's shown it works well on large
clusters, but it can be a bear to install, maintain, and learn. I'm sure many
companies wouldn't hesitate to pay a few bucks to get another company to help
them get up and running faster.

------
liuliu
I do not quite understand why people build hadoop and lucene with java. Is a
python & c++ implementation of mapreduce a better choice?

~~~
mseebach
Because Java is an incredibly powerful tool that works across a large
selection of platforms with minimal effort.

And, Hadoop is only the infrastructure, they have APIs for C, C++ and shell
for the applications. <http://wiki.apache.org/hadoop/FAQ>

~~~
wayne
Python: [http://www.michael-
noll.com/wiki/Writing_An_Hadoop_MapReduce...](http://www.michael-
noll.com/wiki/Writing_An_Hadoop_MapReduce_Program_In_Python)

Ruby: <http://blog.rapleaf.com/dev/?p=16>

It's pretty hokey, either running through the shell or calling a REST service
through a proxy, but it's been done if you're allergic to non-scripting
languages.

------
cellis
Is this the result of that cyprus trip?

